# co2 supermarket mixer reactor set



## andyt539 (30 Oct 2012)

HI,
Has anyone got a review on this as I am  re scaping my tank trigon190 with internal filter and fluval 405 external.
I9 wanted to use inline diffuser but the JBL gauge is the early model proflora 2 and I am not sure if I can increase pressure to cope. The gauge is fitted to 5kg FE and works ok as I have tested but I am not sure whether or not to use the taifun  reactor supplied as people tell methyl don't work very well. I would be gratful for advice to set this system up.
Andy


----------



## Notator (6 Nov 2012)

I'm as anxious as you andy - 'cos I ordered one of them to try out today! Anyone any experience with these that they can share?


----------



## Notator (9 Nov 2012)

Mine arrived today - first impression is pretty good. I'm still waiting for my FE to arrive so I wasn't able to test it "live"... but I did connect it up and blow some bubbles in down the tube as well - seems to work very well.
Not too noisy - "chops" up the drops...
As soon as I've got all my bits and pieces and start to put everything together I'll post my notes on here...
(I'll be doing a journal too, 'cos I've been reading this site for ages tyring to learn about all this and I'd like to show everybody how far I've got...)


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (9 Nov 2012)

Is it this reg?
[img


][/img]


----------



## Notator (13 Nov 2012)

I got my FE Regulator and CO2 mixer from CO2 supermarket - now finally had time to get them up and running...

The regulator seems a little less refined than some others I've seen on here -BUT having said that it is also ½ the price AND it works just fine. I've got it "dialled down" to a mix that makes my dropper the right colour no problems at all.

The mixer - I'm really impressed. The outflow from my external filter provides the flow that "powers" two independent impellers, and the CO2 enters from the top where it is pulverised into submission -or rather, solution! The outflow is from the base of the unit into the tank meaning that ALL of the CO2 is used by being mixed into solution rather than diffusers that a)make lovely mist and b) every bubble that hits the surface is a waste. It runs very nearly silently on my 2000L/ph filter.

All in all I'm very impressed. Total newbie converted by the aid of all you lovely kind people in here that share your knowledge managed to get a FE system up and running in a couple of hours, less than £100 -so..THANK YOU to everyone who contributed to the great CO2 debates! Much Appreciated, Jerry


----------



## Old MacDonald (13 Nov 2012)

Quetzalcoatl,

Have a look here... CO2 Reg


----------



## PPage666 (7 Dec 2012)

ive used the co2 supermarket setup for the last 6 months now, and touch wood it hasn't caused any issues


----------



## Brian Murphy (8 Dec 2012)

I'm using the Co2 supermarket mixer/reactor on my allponds 1400l/h but have lost alot of flow due using the thinner hosing which is why I was considering changing to a UP inline atomizer 16/22mm so I could get rid of the smaller hosing and just connect back to my original hosing, therefore upping my flowrate again and only loosing what the atomizer decreases it by.  I have a 5ft tank and use a 2nd allponds 2000l/h on the other side of the tank, so both spraybars are front facing and the 2nd one prevents good distribution of Co2 from the 1st spraybar reaching that side of the tank.  Today I got a powerhead in the post and am using that to push the mixed Co2 water from 1st spraybar to reach the other side of tank and the 2nd spraybar positioned at a slight angle is hopefully catching the flow and pushing it further round the side and back of the tank under the 2nd spraybar. Have you got any pics of your Co2 set-up ?

My Tank (gonna do a rescape when I get things going)





Co2/outflow from 1st spraybar and powerhead





Powerhead now pushing flow towards other side of tank





Flow reaches here at my staurogyne repens and meets the 2nd spraybar flow





I have the 2nd spraybar slightly tilted so flow is pushed right





Hopefully these Co2 starved staurogyne repens get some of the action now.  Moved the drop checker over here to see if it changes to the magic green


----------



## PPage666 (10 Dec 2012)

i was using a ADA diffuser but i'm now using the UP inline atomiser


----------



## EgorTheGreat (19 Apr 2013)

I experienced the same issue as Murf while using the mixer diffuser - it did deaden the flow.  I guess it's bound to.  But I didn't want to stop using it because it does work very well - I have no CO2 escaping at all, it all gets absorbed, so I added a small powerhead to the tank to bring the flow back up again.  Everything's hunky dory now and plants are growing like there's no tomorrow


----------

